# فضيحه لقناه اقرا



## BITAR (13 مارس 2007)

*     فضيحه فضائيه جديده *؛
 بلاغ ضد قناة (اقرا).. لاذاعتها وقائع طبية غير صحيحةكتب عمرو الخياط بجريدة الاخبار :
*بدات نيابه شمال الجيزه التحقيق فى البلاغ المقدم من الدكتور ايمن عساف استاذ النساء والتوليد بكليه طب طنطا.. ضد قناة ( اقرا) الفضائيه.. حيث اشار فى بلاغه ان القناة قامت بالتسجيل معه فى برنامج ( فقه النساء ) حول الحقن المجهرى..وطريقه الحمل به .. الا انه فوجىء اثناء اذاعه الحلقة ان فريق العمل استعان بكومبارس على انهم مرضى تم علاجهم ومن بينهم الممرضه الشخصية له..كما اصطحب فريق البرنامج طفلا ادعوا فى الحلقة بانه طفل انابيب وسيده غير محجبه قامت بارتداء الحجاب فى العياده الخاصة به دون علمه واشارت الى انها قد تم علاجها بالحقن المجهرى . واشار د / عساف الى ان ما اذيع هو تزييف للحقائق واستخدمت المركز الذى يديره كاداه نصب على المشاهدين وهو ما ادى الى الاساءه للمركز خاصه بعد ان استمع الى اقوال ممرضه فى حضور اساتذه من كليه طب القصر العينى واكدت ان فريق العمل قد طلب منها ذلك وان تمثل دور مريضه حملت بعد ان تم علاجها بالحقن المجهرى*​                                             واليكم الرابط

*http://www.elakhbar.org/issues/17127/1100.html*


----------



## يوسف الصديق (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع ولكن الرابط لا يعمل 
لمن يريد التأكد ان يدخل هذا الرابط
http://www.elakhbar.org/issues/17127/1100.html
​


----------



## BITAR (14 مارس 2007)

*معزره بااسدالغابه لعدم عمل الرابط وشكرا على مرورك​*


----------



## veansea (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا على السبق ده
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
ويعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## smsmh1704 (14 مارس 2007)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Coptic Man (19 مارس 2007)

هي دي قناة الاسلام الاولي

والمنارة الاسلامية ههههههههههه

عجبااا

شكرا يا بيتر ويا اسد الغابة 

الرب يبارككم


----------



## Bino (19 مارس 2007)

يا جماعه ...
مش فيه مثل مصرى بيقول : ان خرج العيب من أهل العيب ميبقاش عيب !!!!


----------



## BITAR (19 مارس 2007)

Bino قال:


> يا جماعه ...
> مش فيه مثل مصرى بيقول : ان خرج العيب من أهل العيب ميبقاش عيب !!!!


 
شكرا Bino مرورك

*انه التدليس الذى يتبعوه فى معاملاتهم *
* (ممكن نفتكر السويركى صاحب محلات التوحيدو**الريان اصحاب اللحيه الطويله زميل اشرف السعد )*​


----------



## المسيح هو الله (19 مارس 2007)

مشكور على الخبر


----------



## BITAR (19 مارس 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> هي دي قناة الاسلام الاولي
> 
> والمنارة الاسلامية ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
شكرا Coptic Man على مرورك 

لا تتعجب 

انهم يقولون الشىء ويصدقونه وينسجون الروايات 

والحكايات بالتدليس لا ننسى 

الشعراوى وزغلول الفشار ما كان يتحدثون به 

ويتحدثون به الان عن الاعجاز  فى .......​


----------



## الياس جمال (19 مارس 2007)

سلام ونعمة المسيح
من يقول ان الكتاب المقدس محرف  يحق لهو ان يحرف ما يشاء
هودا الدين الصحيح ولااي يا سلام فعلان اسم هذه القنات صحيح  الاعلام الهادف
      ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الرب ايباركك اخي bitar


----------



## jesuslove1j (19 مارس 2007)

شكراً على الموضوع


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (19 مارس 2007)

*كلــ شي بصيــــــــــــــر 
::::::::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
::::::::::::::::::

و اللهــ أعلمــ 
شكرا 

فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## maria123 (19 مارس 2007)

شكراً على الموضوع


----------



## youssef hachem (19 مارس 2007)

الاخوة المحترمون 
لدي سؤال بسيط
اين اصبحت نتائج التحقيق؟
وشكرا بكم


----------



## BITAR (19 مارس 2007)

youssef hachem قال:


> الاخوة المحترمون
> لدي سؤال بسيط
> اين اصبحت نتائج التحقيق؟
> وشكرا بكم


 
*برجاء قراءه الخبر جيدا *​ 
*جريده الاخبار مصريه حكوميه لدوله الشريعه فيها اسلاميه *

*تكتب عن اتهام طبيب ( طبيب) للقناه باستغلال*

*لقاء معه صوت وصوره وتم اذاعه الحديث بعد اضافة  ( البهارات ) *

*الاسلاميه اليه *

*يكفى ذلك سيدى*​ 
*ملحوظه *​ 
*لم نقرا اى تكذيب للخبر المكتوب فى صفحة الحوادث ولا حتى *

*الدينية*​


----------



## BITAR (19 مارس 2007)

الياس جمال قال:


> سلام ونعمة المسيح
> من يقول ان الكتاب المقدس محرف يحق لهو ان يحرف ما يشاء
> هودا الدين الصحيح ولااي يا سلام فعلان اسم هذه القنات صحيح الاعلام الهادف
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الرب ايباركك اخي bitar


 
*شكرا على مرورك الياس جمال*

*تحياتى لك*​


----------



## BITAR (19 مارس 2007)

maria123 قال:


> شكراً على الموضوع


 
*شكرا على مرورك maria12 *

*والرب يبارك حياتنا*​


----------



## BITAR (19 مارس 2007)

jesuslove1j قال:


> شكراً على الموضوع


 
*شكرا على مرورك *​


----------



## youssef hachem (19 مارس 2007)

BITAR قال:


> *برجاء قراءه الخبر جيدا *​
> *جريده الاخبار مصريه حكوميه لدوله الشريعه فيها اسلاميه *
> 
> *تكتب عن اتهام طبيب ( طبيب) للقناه باستغلال*
> ...



صديقي المحترم
 اعتقد انني اجيد القراءة بغض الشيء فقد بدات قرائة الموضوع ب
بدات نيابه شمال الجيزه التحقيق 
وشكرا لك


----------



## BITAR (19 مارس 2007)

youssef hachem قال:


> صديقي المحترم
> اعتقد انني اجيد القراءة بغض الشيء فقد بدات قرائة الموضوع ب
> بدات نيابه شمال الجيزه التحقيق
> وشكرا لك


 
*شكرا اخى*​* اذا فالى لقاء حتى تنتهى نتيجه التحقيق *

*نتيجه التحقيق المتوقعة*

*منع النشر *

*تم التصالح بين الطبيب والذبن يدعمون القناة*​


----------



## إبحار (20 مارس 2007)

ممرضته ومريضته وخرطي والله كبيرة

كان ودي أصدق بس أسفه أنا موهبلا 

:t25:


----------



## الياس جمال (20 مارس 2007)

إبحار قال:


> ممرضته ومريضته وخرطي والله كبيرة
> 
> كان ودي أصدق بس أسفه أنا موهبلا
> 
> :t25:



سلام ونعمة المسيح 
ههههههههههههههه
عنحد ظريفة طيب انا اهبل 
بس اذ مانك امسداق ممكن تتاكدي وحترمي المسلمين يلي شاركو مو اكتر من هيك يا محترمة


----------



## ابن الفادي (20 مارس 2007)

*كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير  

والاحداث دي كلها تأكد لهم
انهم غير صادقين وغير امناء
وهذه هي اخلاق الاسلام 
التقـــــــــــــــــية 

شكرا لتعبكم وربنا يعوضكم

:yaka:​*


----------



## BITAR (20 مارس 2007)

إبحار قال:


> ممرضته ومريضته وخرطي والله كبيرة
> 
> كان ودي أصدق بس أسفه أنا موهبلا
> 
> :t25:


 
*انا ما قلت انك هبلا لو صدقتى *

*ولاكن هذا خبر موجود فى جريدة حكوميه *​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (20 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير​*
> 
> *والاحداث دي كلها تأكد لهم*
> *انهم غير صادقين وغير امناء*
> ...


*شكرا ابن الفادى*

*الرب قريب لمن يدعوة*​


----------



## إبحار (20 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير
> 
> والاحداث دي كلها تأكد لهم
> انهم غير صادقين وغير امناء
> ...



بالعكس انتم غير صادقين وغير أمناء والدليل أمريكا وكذبها وغطرستها :gy0000: 

وكل المسيحيين يتظاهرون بالحب والتسامح والطهارة بس هما غير ذلك تماماً

وأحنا المسلمين مصدقين انكم طيبين وعايشين على نياتنا :08: 

ياحبايب قلبي يامسلمين :closedeye


----------



## BITAR (21 مارس 2007)

إبحار قال:


> بالعكس انتم غير صادقين وغير أمناء والدليل أمريكا وكذبها وغطرستها :gy0000:
> 
> وكل المسيحيين يتظاهرون بالحب والتسامح والطهارة بس هما غير ذلك تماماً
> 
> ...


 

*لماذا جعل امريكا السياسيه امريكا الدينيه*


*نحن ندين بدين السماحه والمحبه والطهارة *

*الكتاب المقدس يقول*

*(احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا ا**لى مبغضيكم صلوا لاجل المسيئون اليكم )*

*انما انتم تعيشون على نيتكم *

*( مش صعبه شويه )*

*عموما نتمنى انت تعيشوا على نيتكم *​


----------



## man4truth (24 مارس 2007)

*this Is Expected From These Channels​*


----------



## BITAR (24 مارس 2007)

man4truth قال:


> *this Is Expected From These Channels​*


*شكرا على مرورك 
ونتمنى لهم ان يسيروا فى طريق النور بدلا من التدليس*​


----------



## محب للمسيح (24 مارس 2007)

ليه يا بيتر كده


----------



## BITAR (24 مارس 2007)

محب للمسيح قال:


> ليه يا بيتر كده



*مش فاهم*​


----------



## islam4all (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

و لانى مسلم ( منذ 6 سنوات ) فاستطيع ان اقول لكم ما لا تعرفونة يا اخوانى اننا المسملون نؤمن باللة و ملائكتة و كتبة و رسلة و هذا يعنى اننا نؤمن بموسى و عيسى و محمد و جميع المرسلين و الانبياء
اما بعد فانى ادعوا كل مسيحى صادق الى عبادة الة واحد لم يلد و لم يولد لم يلد عيسى و لم يكن عيسى لة ابنا كيف يكون ابن الالة و يصلب ؟؟؟ هل هذا عقل ؟؟

و انى لدى ملاحظة على الموقع ارجوا من اخواننا المسيحين ان يحترموا ديننا و نبينا و لا يضعوا الرسوم المسيئة للنبى و لا للشتائم فالحمد للة لا يوجد مسلم سب اى مسيحى و هذة نعمة و كرم الاسلام
و ارجوا من الذين يسبون النبى و يسيئوا الية لقراءة سيرتة و تاريخة و راى العلماء و المستشرقين فى شخصة و سماحتة و كرمة و صدقة صلى اللة علية و سلم

اما بعد فانى باذن اللة قادر على مناظرة اى شخص موجود و يرجوا ذلك و كلى شكر و تقدير لمن يقوم على هذا الموقع......
اما موضوعى اليوم و الذى لفت انتباهى للاسلام بعد سيرة الرسول ص هو ان التوراة و الانجيل تبشر بالنبى
الكتاب المقدس عن سفر التثنية (18:18),واليك النص باللغة العربية  اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به). 
يجب التركيز على عبارة (من وسط اخوتهم, مثلك). ان الخطاب موجه لموسى , وشعبه اليهود كشخصية معينة . عندما تقول النبوة من (اخوتهم ), تعني يقينا العرب . 

انك تعلم انه يتحدث عن ابراهيم , وكان لابراهيم زوجتان سارة وهاجر , ولدت هاجر لابراهيم ولدا . انه الابن البكر لابراهيم كما يقول الكتاب المقدس ودعا ابراهيم اسم ابنه الذي ولدته هاجر اسماعيل) . (التكوين16 :15).
وحتى الثالثة عشر من العمر فأن اسماعيل بقي الابن الوحيد لأبراهيم, ولقد وهب الله ابراهيم ابنا اخر من سارة اسماه اسحاق
اذا كان اسماعيل واسحاق ابناء الوالد نفسه( ابراهيم) , وهوما يقوله الكتاب المقدس. اذن هما اخوان , وهكذا فان الشعوب التي نشأت من سلالتهما , اخوة بالمعنى المجازي. ان ابناء اسحاق هم اليهود , وابناء اسماعيل هم العرب, وهو ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس ايضا. 

ويؤكد حقيقة هذه الاخوة بالنسب (وامام جميع اخوته يسكن ).(تكوين16 :12 ).
وعن وفاة اسماعيل تقول التوراة( وهذه سنو حياة اسماعيل , مئة وسبع وثلاثون سنة, واسلم روحه ومات وانضم الى قومه. وسكنوا من حويلة الى شور التي امام مصر حينما تجيئ نحو اشور. امام جميع اخوته)).(تكوين 25: 17). 

ان ابناء اسماعيل هم اخوة لابناء اسحاق . وبنفس النمط . فأن محمد من قوم هم اخوة بني اسرائيل , ذلك انه من سلالة اسماعيل (العرب). مثل ما تنبأت عنه التوراة ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم). 
بل تذكر النبوة بوضوح ان النبي الاتي الذي هو مثل موسى , والذي سيبعثه الله , ليس من بني اسرائيل, لان التوراة لم تقل من بين انفسهم). بل قالت من وسط اخوتهم). من ثم فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , هو الذي من وسط اخوتهم. 

واجعل كلامي في فمه : 

تستأنف النبوة قولها ( واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه). ماذا تعني النبوة (واجعل كلامي في فمه).? 
سلام عليكم
يسعدنى انكم اذا اخطأ مسلم فانكم تعتبرون جميع المسلمين مثلة ..و لكنى سارد عليكم قائلا اقراو تاريخ المسلمين ... بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم((كنتم خير امة اخرجت للناس تامرون بالمعلروف و تنهون عن المنكر)) صدق اللة العظيم 
ان السيرة النبوية تحدثنا , ان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, عندما بلغ من العمر اربعين عاما حينما كان يتعبد في غار حراء, الذي يبعد حوالي ثلاثة اميال عن مكة المكرمة. في هذا الغار نزل اليه جبريل وامره بلسان عربي قائلا: اقرا, امتلا النبي خوفا ورعبا منه, فاجاب ما انا بقارئ , فرد جبريل عليه السلام : اقرا .
قال : ما انا بقارئ.
ثم اعاد الامر عليه قائلا  اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق * خلق الانسان من علق * اقرأ وربك الاكرم * الذي علم بالقلم * علم الانسان ما لم يعلم ).
ادرك النبي ان ما يريده منه الملاك هو ان يعيد نفس الكلمات التي وضعها في فمه. ثم توالى نزول القران, في الثلاثة والعشرين سنة من حياة النبوة, نزل جبريل بالقران الكريم على قلب محمد ليكون من الرسل. 

اليس هذا تصديق حرفي لما جاء في نبوة الكتاب المقدس. ان القران الكريم هو في الحقيقة انجاز لنبوة موسى . انه الرسول الامي . 
وضع جبريل الملاك كلام الله في فمه بالفظ والمعنى و استظهره الرسول كما انزل.


----------



## تونى تون (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

*احنا الحجات ديه كلها مش لازم تشغلنا احنا بس ندعى ربنا منكش خطاه او نسيب طريقه الصحيح علشان ده بيقول ان فى من المختارين ان امكنهيضلو عن طريق الحق*


----------



## تونى تون (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

وردن بقى على islam 4allالى عمل بظبط زى القناه بيقول انه مسلم من ست سنوات ومش عارف حاجه عن الولاده بتاعت السيد المسيح وبيقول ان الله لم يلد ولم يولد يبقى ميعرفش ايه هيه المعنا وهوه يقصد طبعا الولاده الجسديه وده ياكد انه مش مسيحى اصلااا  وعايز اشد انتباهك لحاجه يا مسلم ان فى القران فى اية سورة الزمر ايه اربعه فيها لو اراد الله ان يكون له ولد لاراد      وانا بقى بقولك هوه ارد بس مش بالمعنا الى انتو يا مسلمين فهمينه الجسدى وهوه  ده الفرق  ال مسلم من ست سنوات ال


----------



## تونى تون (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

وردن بقى على islam 4allالى عمل بظبط زى القناه بيقول انه مسلم من ست سنوات ومش عارف حاجه عن الولاده بتاعت السيد المسيح وبيقول ان الله لم يلد ولم يولد يبقى ميعرفش ايه هيه المعنا وهوه يقصد طبعا الولاده الجسديه وده ياكد انه مش مسيحى اصلااا  وعايز اشد انتباهك لحاجه يا مسلم ان فى القران فى اية سورة الزمر ايه اربعه فيها لو اراد الله ان يكون له ولد لاراد      وانا بقى بقولك هوه ارد بس مش بالمعنا الى انتو يا مسلمين فهمينه الجسدى وهوه  ده الفرق  ال مسلم من ست سنوات ال


----------



## تونى تون (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

وردن بقى على islam 4allالى عمل بظبط زى القناه بيقول انه مسلم من ست سنوات ومش عارف حاجه عن الولاده بتاعت السيد المسيح وبيقول ان الله لم يلد ولم يولد يبقى ميعرفش ايه هيه المعنا وهوه يقصد طبعا الولاده الجسديه وده ياكد انه مش مسيحى اصلااا  وعايز اشد انتباهك لحاجه يا مسلم ان فى القران فى اية سورة الزمر ايه اربعه فيها لو اراد الله ان يكون له ولد لاراد      وانا بقى بقولك هوه ارد بس مش بالمعنا الى انتو يا مسلمين فهمينه الجسدى وهوه  ده الفرق  ال مسلم من ست سنوات ال


----------



## expensive (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

*من جد حتكون ضربة ثقوية لقناة اقرأ  ..*

*قناة أقرا كل شوي تطلع لنا خراابيط وكلااام مو منطقي ..*

*يسلمو على ها الخبر ..*

*وهذه من عادة أهل الإسلام .. الكذب واللف والدورااااان *

*يسلمو على ها الخبر ... ما حرمنا من جديدك*

*إلى الأماام يا باشا *

*سلام الرب إليك *​


----------



## snow_white7 (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*



Coptic Man قال:


> هي دي قناة الاسلام الاولي
> 
> والمنارة الاسلامية ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



اولا وثانيا وثالثا حتى لو الموضوع صح....ايه يعنى اللى فيه ؟؟؟؟؟

ده لادخل ولا طلع فى العقيده الاسلاميه ؟؟؟

البرنامج برنامج اجتماعى ؟؟؟؟؟

لكن بقه بالنسبه للتدليس فده موجود فى كل مكااااااان يعنى يا كوبتك 

وبلاش اقول فين بالظبط يا كوبتك الا انا اتهريت طرد وحذف مشاركات.:beee: :a82:


----------



## BITAR (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

*شكرا يا *
* اريد ان اتغير *​
*على مرورك*​


----------



## BITAR (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

و لانى مسلم ( منذ 6 سنوات ) فاستطيع ان اقول لكم ما لا تعرفونة يا اخوانى اننا المسملون نؤمن باللة و ملائكتة و كتبة و رسلة و هذا يعنى اننا نؤمن بموسى و عيسى و محمد و جميع المرسلين و الانبياء
ماشى يلى انت مسلم من (6 سنوات )
قبل كده كنت شيعى ولا بوذى ولا ايه بالضبط
من فضلك ركز علشان تجاوب صح
كلامك مبين انك مش مركز
ممكن تركز وتعرف انت بتقول ايه وبتكلم مين
انت تتكلم مع مجموعه من المثقفين 
الدارسين 
سيبك من الكلام الانشى
عموما 
شكرا على مرورك
تحياتى​


----------



## BITAR (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

*شكرا *
*         تونى تون *​*على مرورك*​


----------



## BITAR (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*



islam4all قال:


> و لانى مسلم ( منذ 6 سنوات ) فاستطيع ان اقول لكم ما لا تعرفونة يا اخوانى اننا المسملون نؤمن باللة و ملائكتة و كتبة و رسلة و هذا يعنى اننا نؤمن بموسى و عيسى و محمد و جميع المرسلين و الانبياء
> اما بعد فانى ادعوا كل مسيحى صادق الى عبادة الة واحد لم يلد و لم يولد لم يلد عيسى و لم يكن عيسى لة ابنا كيف يكون ابن الالة و يصلب ؟؟؟ هل هذا عقل ؟؟
> 
> و انى لدى ملاحظة على الموقع ارجوا من اخواننا المسيحين ان يحترموا ديننا و نبينا و لا يضعوا الرسوم المسيئة للنبى و لا للشتائم فالحمد للة لا يوجد مسلم سب اى مسيحى و هذة نعمة و كرم الاسلام
> ...


*كلامك الانشا هذا يوكد صدق القران بان*
* السيده العذراء مريم الذى اصطفاها الله على نساء العالمين هى*
* مريم بنت عمران اخت موسى وهارون *
*ولكن هل سيادتك تعلم فرق التوقيت *
*بين مريم النبيه والعذراء مريم *
*انه ......................... *
*اترك لسيادتكم البحث*
*ورجاء كتابت موضيعك هذه فى*
* منتدى الحوار*
*وشكرا لك *​


----------



## Nemoo (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

رائع يا اخ بيتر  ايون كده اظهر وادينا الجديد على طول  

الموضوع هااايل وربنا يديلك كمان عشان تديهم انت هما كمان

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Nemoo (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

رائع يا اخ بيتر  ايون كده اظهر وادينا الجديد على طول  

الموضوع هااايل وربنا يديلك كمان عشان تديهم انت هما كمان

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

*شكرا نيمو *
*على مرورك*
*وشكرا *
*مقدما *
*على*
* البث المباشر*​


----------



## مسلم ناصح (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*



BITAR قال:


> *كلامك الانشا هذا يوكد صدق القران بان*
> * السيده العذراء مريم الذى اصطفاها الله على نساء العالمين هى*
> * مريم بنت عمران اخت موسى وهارون *
> *ولكن هل سيادتك تعلم فرق التوقيت *
> ...




مريم ليست أخت هارون ولكن الناس في ذلك الزمان كانوا يتسمون بأسماء أنبيائهم


----------



## BITAR (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*



مسلم ناصح قال:


> مريم ليست أخت هارون ولكن الناس في ذلك الزمان كانوا يتسمون بأسماء أنبيائهم


* جديدة*

* بجد*

*جديدة *

* مين*

*مذكور*

* تانى *

*مسمى بانبيائهم*​


----------



## BITAR (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*



مسلم ناصح قال:


> مريم ليست أخت هارون ولكن الناس في ذلك الزمان كانوا يتسمون بأسماء أنبيائهم


*عفوا اخى*

* مسلم ناصح*

*الايه فى القران*

*تقول*

*يأخت هرون ما كان ابوك أمرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغيا *

*( سوره مريم الاية رقم 28 )*

*اين هى اذا  تسميه الانبياء*​


----------



## تونى تون (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

لاء تسمحلى يا استاز بيتر هوه انتا عندك عقل زيهم؟ ده دينهم بيفسروه زى مهمه عيزين   اقصد زى ما شيخهم بيفسروه   واسالو اهل الزكر اذ كنتم لا تعلمون وعلى العموم احسلكم متسالوش علشان هيقوللكم 
لا تسالون عن اشياء ان تبدا لكم تسيأكم

                  ايامك سوده يا زمباوى


----------



## BITAR (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

*شكرا تونى تون
على مرورك للمره الثانيه واهتمامك بمواضيعى*​


----------



## انجيل 2000 (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

:dntknw: ربنا ينور عيون الجميع


----------



## BITAR (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

​*اشكرك*
*            انجيل 2000*​* على مرورك وربنا يباركنا جميعا*​


----------



## romyo (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

وما خفى كان اعظم
​


----------



## BITAR (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

[b]شكرا يا روميو​على مرورك​[/b]


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

ربنا يذيد من فضايحهم   اكثر علشان يتكسفوا على دمهم شوية


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*



RAFAT RAMZY قال:


> ربنا يذيد من فضايحهم اكثر علشان يتكسفوا على دمهم شوية


*قول امين*

* المهم *

*يكون *

*فى *

*عندهم*

* دم*​


----------



## تونى تون (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

*انا هقول امين ويفتح بصيرتهم​*


----------



## الياس جمال (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

سلام ونعمة المسيح 
انا مع  الكل  الرب يفتح بصيرت الجميع 
اسلام مسيحين ويهود 
ايمن


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*



الياس جمال قال:


> سلام ونعمة المسيح
> انا مع الكل الرب يفتح بصيرت الجميع
> اسلام مسيحين ويهود
> ايمن


*امين *

*الرب قادر فعلا *

*ان يفتح بصيره الجميع *

*لاظهار الحق ليترك *

*الذى *

*يسير فى طريق الظلمه*

* هذا الطريق *

*لكى يسير*

* فى طريق النور والحق والحياه*​


----------



## الياس جمال (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

امين  
الرب يباركك  مرسي على الرد والموضوع


----------



## BITAR (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

​اشكرك ​           الياس جمال ​على مرورك​


----------



## BITAR (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحه لقناه اقرا*

*التعتيم الاعلامى  *
*على هذا الخبر  *
*لازال مستمر *
*واضح  *
*ان فى تعليمات*
* اصدرت *
*للتنازل *
*او *
*الصلح *
*حتى تقل الفضائح *​


----------

